# So this took me for ever but it is finally finished. TG!!!!



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This top was so easy to make and it is for a my husbands new grand baby. Yes it is a boy. When I started I did not know if it was going to be a boy or girl. Any way I decided to use satin binding and OOOHHH what a mess never did one before. So I bought rick rack to cover up the mess that had 2 tries to but it is finally done. Now it is packed with Christmas gifts and going out tomorrow.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Adorable! It really looks perfect to me!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Baby will love that satin binding to caress! Cute quilt!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely quilt for baby.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Baby will love that satin binding to caress! Cute quilt!


You are so right Montana Gramma, my first GS couldn't go to sleep until he had some "soft" to finger. We searched the house overlooking for soft and he finally settled on a silk slip to hold. When I turned the bedspread back, he cried out in delight when he saw the satin at the top of the blanket "Grandmama, you've got soft!"

That is a beautiful baby quilt.


----------



## Mikie Knits (Oct 10, 2015)

It looks wonderful! The satin binding was a good choice, the new little one will love it, I'm sure.


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful job


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Nothing like a handmade quilt..to express love to the little guy..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

It;


mama879 said:


> This top was so easy to make and it is for a my husbands new grand baby. Yes it is a boy. When I started I did not know if it was going to be a boy or girl. Any way I decided to use satin binding and OOOHHH what a mess never did one before. So I bought rick rack to cover up the mess that had 2 tries to but it is finally done. Now it is packed with Christmas gifts and going out tomorrow.


It's beautiful! I do little quilts and I love yours!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great looking quilt.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful quilt.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

It is lovely. He's your grandbaby, too. My husband said that he may as well enjoy mine, because he did not have any yet. The kids are three mine and two his; our five. Enjoy the boy. We had our second adopted grandson born on Sunday, day before yesterday. I can't wait to see him. My youngest son is expecting is first in March, and my eldest son has one of each, she is eight, and he is five. Grandparenting is fantastic.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty .


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Very nice! Looks like a great job!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh it's beautiful! What a treasure!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

mama879 said:


> This top was so easy to make and it is for a my husbands new grand baby. Yes it is a boy. When I started I did not know if it was going to be a boy or girl. Any way I decided to use satin binding and OOOHHH what a mess never did one before. So I bought rick rack to cover up the mess that had 2 tries to but it is finally done. Now it is packed with Christmas gifts and going out tomorrow.


Looks perfect to me. Nice job!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's just lovely, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and very smart solution to the satin binding problem.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Looks nice. I think I will also do that. I have a container of odds and ends of baby material. That will be my winter project. :thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Darling baby blanket!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a lovely quilt! Sure to be loved.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Very well done - baby will love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

You did a great job. Congrats on all your hard work, I know.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

You did a great job. Congrats on all your hard work, I know.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

What a beautiful job. The baby will love fingering the satin border.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Very pretty quilt and the binding looks great.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful, colorful and so sweet


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

It is just Beautiful...and the baby will love it..and especially the silk binding.. The parents will love it also.
What a wonderful grandmother you are for making this.
And I love being a grandmother, but wish they all lived by me.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is lovely! &#128153;


----------

